# Best High "Fat" Feeds



## Christmas Crumpet (10 October 2008)

Was having supper with my vet last night and talking about how my TB has come on in leaps and bounds since I've had him. I was telling him that currently he is on one small scoop Hickstead Conditioning Cubes, one of Hickstead Conditioning Mix and a double handful of chaff twice a day with a good glug of vegetable oil which has made him look fantastic with a really nice shiny coat etc.

Anyway horse is going to be hunting three times a fortnight until April and is guarenteed to run up light seeing as he is a TB. So I asked vet what best to feed him and asked whether to add scoop of sugar beet would be a good idea. He said "fattening foods" and when he was practising in Germany all the top names just fed bran and oats. Oats = not good idea for ex racehorse. 

So wondered what good fattening non heating foods there were.

Any ideas?


----------



## Overgrown Pony (10 October 2008)

Hiya

Baileys No. 1 is specifically for fattening and I had good results with it.  Make sure you introduce it slowly to avoid heating him up.  It's got no vits and mins in it so make sure you get them into him some other way.

I also find Alpha A Oil is good and people rave about it.  Alphabeet is fantastic for putting on weight the fibre way.  I've got my lad on calm and condition and i'm finding it really good for putting/keeping weight on.


----------



## SunshineTallulah (10 October 2008)

Soya Oil is VERY good for weight gain.


----------



## kellyeaton (10 October 2008)

out shine that is the most oil fatty supplement going full of vits and mins but it is no heating!


----------



## Arabelle (10 October 2008)

Speedibeet is good with alfalfa and Baileys Outshine for stamina and slow release energy.  Ad lib high quality hay/ledge as well. 

My pony won a 2day 160k on Greengold (alfalfa), Speedibeet, Baileys endurance mix and Baileys outshine (plus electrolytes of course).  She also has 24/7 access to grass and hay.  She never looks skinny even at the end of a race.

A


----------



## jnb (10 October 2008)

Try Target Feeds Sumo - high oil but you don't feed huge quantities.


----------



## kombikids (10 October 2008)

I use top spec balancer  with topspec conditioning cubes alfa a oil and speedibeet which works well


----------



## JC1 (10 October 2008)

My hunter runs up light so he has saracen show improver mix with alfa a during the week then on the night he's been hunting he has a cup of saracen equijewel and one the next day extra, as advised by saracen. This kept the weight on him brilliantly last season.


----------



## JenHunt (10 October 2008)

i agree with arabelle - sugar beet, alfalfa oil, and baileys outshine, or full fat soya, or equi-jewel and a vitmin supp is the best way forward, and next to no starch to blow his mind!

fed both mine on that last year and they've never looked or gone better. they had really really shiny coats at the end of the winter too!


----------



## Chumsmum (15 October 2008)

Have heard good things about Outshine and Sumo.


----------

